# Just What I Need, Another Hobby



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

After 6 months of debating and 3 months to have it put together she arrived today. I got home from Texas and she was sitting in the shed. Im just getting into benchrest shooting and its very addictive and very very exspensive but a blast. Here are the specs.

Remington SS Trued Action by Mike Davis, super great guy and a hell of a smith, his rifles hold many records. http://www.daviscustomrifle.com/Home_Page.php

Bill Shehane ST-1000 stock inletted, block bedded and weighted by Tom Meredith, another great guy and one of the best in the stock business. http://www.tmss.net/home.html

Krieger chamber in 6BR @ 28" 1-8.75-8.3 Gain twist barrel.

Jewell Trigger set at 4oz.

Going to put on a boosted Weaver 60x scope on it now till I get my Leupold 45x

Weights in @ 17lbs 

Going to finish putting her together and work up some loads this week and smoke test her next weekend. Im hooked on "Custom" riflles. I have 2 now, and have 2 in the works, a 30BR and a 6.5x47 lapua.


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Geez Louise .... that looks expensive!!!!

Can't wait to heat how it shoots Chase.


----------



## CallMeQuig (May 30, 2011)

Great gun!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

You can "reach out and touch someone".


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

That is a sweet setup.

Is that a shooting rest under the front? Is it part of the stock or something you bought? I like all the adjustments on it!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Its a front rest, its made by Dan Greenlaw.

http://www.drgreenlawmachining.com/_b__style_rest


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Very nice, what optics do you have in mind for it?

Rick


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

What kind of groups are you hoping for at 1000


----------



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

I've never shot a gain twist rifle, but I'd imagine you get pretty good trajectories with high SD bullets. Do you have any other rifles like that? And do they perform better than standard twist?


----------

